# Free Trendy Skirt Pattern



## sunny71000 (May 16, 2010)

Skirts are a nice around the house instead of everyday work jeans
I saw this skirt at the mall for $76.00 


http://www.alteredcloth.com/images/2007-07-17-skirt-2-200.jpg
http://www.alteredcloth.com/images/2007-07-17-skirt-1-200.jpg


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Were do get the pattern?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It looks like cotton lycra band around middle or hip, then a soft gathering of the skirt on the bottom. of the band. All stretchy, loose in the skirt area, and not a wrinkly fabric.

Probably could easily be done without a pattern with a little bit of experimentation.


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

http://www.alteredcloth.com/blog/clothing/skirts/

If I were to make this, I would eliminate the gathers and just make a smooth seam between the skirt and the waistband cutting the skirt in more of an A-line than straight, which would give it a bit of flare at the bottom. Those gathers are not going to be flattering at all! They hit on the widest part of the hips for one thing. The A-line would also give more room around the bottom for stooping, squatting to pick things up, kneeling, etc.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I know that I don't shopping very often but isn't that a lot of money for a simple skirt?


----------



## sunny71000 (May 16, 2010)

Here is the link to the pattern. 
I was quite surprised when I found the pattern online. The material is jersey knit which I can find at our Walmart for 1.00 a yard. 
I agree with cc....in my opinion, it's way too much money for a skirt or for any one article of clothing. 
Anyhow, I thought it was cute and figured I'd pass the pattern along.


http://www.alteredcloth.com/blog/clothing/skirts/


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Thanks so much for posting this... while it's not something that I might wear, (too much tummy) I'm in the process of helping my daughter, who graduated from medical school last week, put together some work clothes for her new residency. This looks comfy and great (modest enough) and we LOVE doing the knock-offs from the pricey stores so that she looks up to date. We're both frugal and have done this all her life...

I appreciate the link!

dawn


----------

